# Equafleece arrived!!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's new equafleece arrived today wow it didn't take long to get here. It's longer in the legs so I am very happy with that it's made different than her mulberry one it has the seams at the back legs. Somehow though it's baggier in the body but that's ok I just love it! Didn't know what blue would look like on her but I think it's cute

Now i'm glad Ruth got the last 16" in Mulberry


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! it looks so good!!!
With shipping to Canada how much did it cost....if you dont mind my asking


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Amanda it came to $65.83 her other one was a bit less but I guess it depends on the exchange rate In the pamphlet they sent a 22" is 36 pounds (UK money) the smaller sizes are 5 dollars cheaper


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. I think it looks great! Lucy has a brown Tankie and we are very pleased with it. My husband goes to the Newsagents each morning and the guy who owns it asked for the details, as he has a whippet dog - so there's another customer! I should think Equafleece have a very good business as they are well made and fast delivery.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

This is Molly's second one she has the mulberry also. They are great! A lot of people as me where I got it when I walk her


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Molly rocks that blue! :love-eyes:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love that blue on her. I'm jealous of the longer legs but can justify buying another right now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Love the lashes too!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks stunning in that blue.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Roses are red
Molly is blue
She looks good in mulberry
And Molly we all love you!! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks really beautiful in that colour (but I expect she would in any really).


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Roses are red
> Molly is blue
> She looks good in mulberry
> And Molly we all love you!! X


Love the poem Tracey made me laugh!


----------

